# Skink ID from VIC



## fdusoulier (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, 

I have found this skink in Wilson's Promontory NP (VIC) in November 2009. I could not find what it was on the field but now I have looked at it more carefully with a book, I think it could be an _Acritoscincus duperreyi _(Eastern Three-lined Skink). Could you please confirm my ID? 

I have hesitated with the genus _Niveoscincus _that shares the same scale patterns on the head.







Thanks, 

François


----------



## Bushman (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, it looks like an Eastern Three-lined Skink _(Acritoscincus duperreyi)_ to me.
Reasons being it appears to have fused frontoparietals with a reduced interparietal and nasals moderately widely separated, all of which puts it in _Acritoscincus. _Patterning and location indicate_ duperreyi_.
It's a relatively pale specimen compared to some I've seen and it looks like a female, as there's no hint of orange-red flush on throat.


----------



## eipper (Mar 20, 2013)

Def Acritoscincus dupreyii. The only two Niveoscincus in that area look nothing like that


----------



## fdusoulier (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for your confirmation.

Have a good day, 

F


----------

